# Kornowski's For Sale Thread



## Kornowski

Anybody interested in anything?


*ATI Radeon X850 Pro - AGP















GeForce 7950GT (512MB, dual slot cooler) - PCI-e











Two x 512mb PC2700 PNY RAM







Arctic Cooler Freezer Pro 7 (CPU Cooler) - LGA775 SOLD















92mm Sythe High CFM Fan with fan controller. 
Max Airflow: 64.94 CFM
22dBA at 1800rpm
44.1dBA at 3800rpm






120mm Sythe High CFM Fan with fan controller.
Mar Air Flow: 110.03 CFM
17dBA at 800rpm
39.5dBA at 2400rpm





Sythe Kama Bay, orignal fan, never used!*















*Antec Earthwatts 380watt PSU - Sleeved*


----------



## Shane

im taking the Artic freezer 7 pro 

il send out payment monday .

tks for pic dan


----------



## Interested

i would like the PSU, but do you ship to the US?

If you do, please tell me the price to ship to zip code 18966.

How much is the PSU?

oh, and also, how much is the freezer 7 pro?


----------



## TFT

How much is the measuring ruler 


Soooorrry


----------



## 4NGU$

_i will take the signed piece of paper for 1p _

lol you have so much stuff you need a personal section of the forum not just a topic 

i suggest people get in there and get a bargain


----------



## Kornowski

Interested said:


> i would like the PSU, but do you ship to the US?
> 
> If you do, please tell me the price to ship to zip code 18966.
> 
> How much is the PSU?
> 
> oh, and also, how much is the freezer 7 pro?



The freezer Pro would be £7 ($14). I haven't looked at the shipping for this yet though.

The Antec PSU - £25 ($50)
I can ship to the US, but I wouldn't be paying for it, if that's Ok with you?

You're in Southampton, right?
To ship it from the Uk to the US, Via _ Airmail Small Packets_ (Do you know of anybody else?) would cost - £16.72 ($33.44).



TFT said:


> How much is the measuring ruler
> 
> 
> Soooorrry



£50, you want it? 



4NGU$ said:


> _i will take the signed piece of paper for 1p _
> 
> lol you have so much stuff you need a personal section of the forum not just a topic
> 
> i suggest people get in there and get a bargain



Not for sale, sorry, collectors item! I know!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> *SOLD*
> 
> You're welcome Shane! I'll send it out when I get the payment, not that I don't trust you!



danny hope you got the pm i sent you.





			
				Kornowski said:
			
		

> Sorry, the Freezer Pro is sold.



To everyone on CF,Ive had to pull out from the sale of the AC7 hes selling so its back up for sale.

i appoligise danny


----------



## Kornowski

It's Ok Shane...


----------



## nffc10

How much do you want for the hard drive Danny? (Inc shipping).


----------



## Kornowski

nffc10 said:


> How much do you want for the hard drive Danny? (Inc shipping).



I'm not sure how much shipping would be, probably like £2.
Erm, £12?

But now that I think about it, I'm not sure what's on it, I may have to think about it, Sorry if this is causing any inconvenience, Liam!


----------



## nffc10

Talk about timing mate, my cousin just rang me and said i can have his old 120gb IDE hard drive.
Sorry pal


----------



## Kornowski

Nah, it's Ok man! Don't worry about it!


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> But now that I think about it, I'm not sure what's on it, I may have to think about it,



danny its fine we all know what you have on that hard drive


----------



## Kornowski

Nevakonaza said:


> danny its fine we all know what you have on that hard drive



Haha! Yeah, sure!


----------



## fortyways

Kornowski said:


> The Antec PSU - £25 ($50)
> I can ship to the US, but I wouldn't be paying for it, if that's Ok with you?



Is $35 on Newegg.


----------



## dragon2309

Is the freezer 7 pro still available...? can paypal you payment as soon as you want, that is as long as the guy in the US doesnt want it.

cheers, dragon


----------



## Kornowski

fortyways said:


> Is $35 on Newegg.



I live in the Uk.

Dragon, Yeah, the Freezer Pro is still available


----------



## Ramodkk

Kornowski said:


> Haha! Yeah, sure!



*cough* Leah Dizon *cough*


----------



## Kornowski

ramodkk said:


> *cough* Leah Dizon *cough*



 All 40 GB!


----------



## dragon2309

Kornowski, drop me an e-mail to dragon2309 {at} gmail . com

been after one of those for a while, just couldnt be bothered to get one, lol


----------



## Kornowski

Done


----------



## dragon2309

Payment sent for the AC Freezer 7 Pro

Many thanks, dragon2309


----------



## Kornowski

Payment recieved, will post out on Wednesday!


----------



## Kornowski

Parcel sent; 1st Class Recorded


----------



## dragon2309

receieved the cooler yesterday, many thanks kornowski


----------



## Shane

Im loving mine so far,Dragon this cooler nocked off 19c of my idle temp


----------



## Kornowski

You're welcome Dave!


----------



## chupacabra

Hmm kornowski, how much would you want for the 7950? and what would be the shipping to us? lol


----------



## Kornowski

Erm, I think about £70 ($140)
I don't know how much shipping is the US, I can find out though.


----------



## pc-tech

how much for the ram?


----------



## dragon2309

Nevakonaza said:


> Im loving mine so far,Dragon this cooler nocked off 19c of my idle temp


Yeh, I've only been hearing good things about it so far, atm it's sitting on my desk next to my keyboard as I havent had a chance to power down my machine in about 5 days. It's a bugger when you've actually got work to do for clients, whats a deadline ffs?!?!? And why do they seam to get ever closer without me doing anything...

Hmph, anyway, thanks kornowski. I'll leave your thread alone now, enough hi-jacking for me, hehe

dragon


----------



## Kornowski

Haha! Nah, I like to know how it's going! 

Is the AC7 for your E6600?


----------



## Kornowski

Bump?


----------



## funkysnair

hey guys-ive just recieved kornowski's graphics card in sound condition, looks brand new!!!

just to drop a line and say "top notch bloke"-was at my door on wednesday-only paid for it on monday late afternoon!

cheers mate


----------

